# Thoughts on tritype 154?



## Vanille (Jun 12, 2021)

.


----------



## Hachitarou (Aug 6, 2021)

Vanille said:


> I labeled myself as 5w4 first but got confused again, since I usually score 1 or 5 and relate to both. The reason I got confused is a bit hard to explain, but basically it just didn't feel right and the whole "detached" thing... Finding some articles comparing 1 and 5 helped me realize I probably mistyped myself...
> 
> I remember saying I'm not scared of becoming a bad person cause I live so strongly by my morals that would never happen, but when I was quietly answering some questions in my head, I realized the first thing I came up with was "I'm scared of becoming a sociopath or narcissist" when asked what I want to avoid becoming. And then I was like oh... Wait... Maybe I _am_ scared of becoming evil... I even feel bad about doing bad things in videogames lmao
> 
> ...


145 is a typical researcher tri-type.
I wouldn't comply to any resources just want to share my thoughts in overall. As imo, the order doesn't matter, 1 gut here seeks for the perfectionistic demeanour to save themselves from the confusion, their hoarding knowledge in possessing what they already have would manifest 5, 4 here means to be individualistic and fixated on their melancholia, being reflective.

No, wouldn't say 1 in the tri-type be that inconsistent to the general traits of core type structure.


----------



## Vanille (Jun 12, 2021)

Hachitarou said:


> 145 is a typical researcher tri-type.
> I wouldn't comply to any resources just want to share my thoughts in overall.
> As imo, the order doesn't matter, 1 gut here seeks for the perfectionistic demeanour to save themselves from the confusion, their hoarding knowledge in possessing what they already have would manifest 5, 4 here means to be individualistic and fixated on their melancholia, being reflective about future and all.
> 
> No, wouldn't say 1 in the tri-type be that inconsistent to the general traits of core type structure.


That's a very tl;dr on who I am lol

But how do I know my core-type if order doesn't matter?


----------



## Hachitarou (Aug 6, 2021)

Vanille said:


> That's a very tl;dr on who I am lol
> 
> But how do I know my core-type if order doesn't matter?


The importance to understand tri-type is that a system in which placement consists of 3 triads that have the different placement although, by power gauge, it remains the same. The 1st one is of course your core type, whereas you have the trait structure there, the 2nd one, I'd rather call it as a secondary, same strength, yet rather flexible and more elaborative in its aspect, the 3rd one is the the alternative, your "tertiary" placement. So, here you have a random pokemon line-up for you to play. Keep in mind that, every fix that you have would share the same characteristic no matter the placement as it's a part of having 3 triads; heart, gut, and head, which means you'd resemble yourself in those "types". The conclusion here is, no matter if you are 145 or 541 or 154, the only clear difference would be your core type, the rest of them don't matter, although, by usage, I somewhat thought that the 2nd fix would be more "adaptive" in elucidating their ego.


----------

